# سير تغذية جميع انواع البقوليات (ارز / عدس / فول ) من شركة الحرية تك



## الحرية تك (3 فبراير 2014)

[URL="http://www.tjarksa.com/showthread.php?t=58250"]الحرية [/URL]تك / نحن الوحيدون فى الشرق الاوسط لدينا العديد من وسائل تطوير ماكينة التعبئة والتغليف . 
تعد شركةالحرية تك من الشركات الرائدة في صناعة الات التعبئة والتغليف الوزنية والحجمية
وخطوط الانتاج ذلك لاسبقيتها في هذا المجال
تعتمد الشركة في انتاجها على مواكبة جميع التطورا ت العالمية الميكانيكية والكهربائية في ثورة عالم التعبئة والتغليف 
مما ساعدها على الانتشار في اكثر من بلد عربي بالاضافة الى شمال افريقيا واوربا الشرقية مع التاكيد على ان سياسة الشركة كانت تعتمد منذ نشاتها على سهولة التواصل مع المستثمرين والتي تسمى (خدمة مابعد البيع)
هذا الامر الذي جعل مصداقية الشركة لدى اغلبية المستثمرين في المرتبة الاولى
كما أنها تعتمد في تسويقها على تسهيل أمور الدفع لتكلفة اللآلات وذلك عن طريق تصنيع آلات منخفضة التكلفة بمواصفات قياسية عالمية

نشاط الشركة /
- تصنيع ماكينات التعبئة والتغليف رأسية وافقية 
- صيانة خطوط انتاج 
- تركيب دوائر فوتوسيل 
- تصميم لوحات التحكم 
- تصميم خطوط انتاج مياة معدنية وعصائر 
- تطوير خطوط الانتاج 
- تصنيع سيور انتاج والروافع
- تصنيع تنكات استانلس والبلندرات والمقلبات 

لو عايز تعمل مشروع صغير او عايز تكبر مشروعك او تطورة باقل الاسعار مع [URL="http://www.tjarksa.com/ext.php?ref=http://www.tjarksa.com/showthread.php?t=58249"]الحرية [/URL]تك لدينا جميع الاسعار التى تناسبك

واليكم نبذة عن أحدث الماكينات الآخرى من شركة [URL="http://www.tjarksa.com/ext.php?ref=http://www.tjarksa.com/showthread.php?t=58249"]الحرية [/URL]تك :

· ماكينات تعبئةبودرة (بهارات - دقيق – مساحيق [URL="http://www.tjarksa.com/showthread.php?t=58250"]غسيل [/URL]…..ألخ(
· ماكينات [URL="http://www.tjarksa.com/showthread.php?t=58250"]تعبئة [/URL]بقوليات رأسى (بقوليات – سكر – أرز – مكرونة …..ألخ(
· ماكينات [URL="http://www.tjarksa.com/showthread.php?t=58250"]تعبئة [/URL]سوائل .
· ماكينات [URL="http://www.tjarksa.com/showthread.php?t=58250"]تعبئة [/URL]بودرات ( نصف اوتوماتيك – اوتوماتيك )
· ماكينة تعبئة سوائل لزجة 
· خطوط مياه معدنية كاملة .
· مجفف (فاكهة – خضار – أخشاب …..ألخ(
· قلاب بودرة (بودرة او حبوب(
· بلندر - ميكسر - قلاب لجميع انواع الحبوب والبودر
· نفق بسطرة بجميع الاحجام
· ماكينة تغليف شنط وصناديق بالاسترتش
· ماكينة شرنك بالبخار
· مقلبات سوائل سعات مختلفة من 100 كيلو حتى 20 
· ماكينة لوليتا اشكال من شركة الحرية تك
· ميكسر - قلاب - بلندر لجميع انواع الحبوب والبودر

ولمشاهدة هذة الماكينة زوروا هذا الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqQ-MdsGnp8

وللاتصال بنا

الموقع الالكترونى : https://www.elhoryatech.com

عنوان الشركة والمقر الرئيسى للشركة 

جمهورية مصر العربية 

عنوان المصنع : العاشر من رمضان - مجمع تبارك الصناعى قطعة 58 امام مجاورة 45

عنوان الادارة : العاشر من رمضان - مساكن عثمان امام مجاورة 45

المدير العام : 87 200 84 0101

لارسال رسالة عبر البريد الالكترونى 

مدير المبيعات : [email protected]

الموقع الالكترونى : https://www.elhoryatech.com

زورو صفحتنا على الفيسبوك

www.facebook.com/elhoryatech

مدير التسويق: ا/ نور سيف


----------

